# DS #3538: Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars *REPACK* (Europe)



## Chanser (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4675^^


----------



## Eon-Rider (Mar 17, 2009)

It's good to see this released even though I've been playing the US version. =)


----------



## Inferno (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a savefile corruption prob with the US release on my Supercard DS One. I'm waiting for my PAL purchased game, only a few days left


----------



## Scorpin200 (Mar 17, 2009)

How come this doesn't work online?


----------



## noONE (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone tried if the US game save works with the PAL version?
If so, i'm thinking of switching over, so that i get the measurements in meters instead of feet (Stunt jumps, GPS distance and such)


----------



## AeN0 (Mar 17, 2009)

US save not working on PAL version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (black screen after the rockstar logo).


----------



## eXa (Mar 17, 2009)

I used the patch of the USA version on the EUR version. But this didn't work. (Yes, i don't know what's behind the patch, so ive tried that) 

So the EUR version needs an another patch? Or is there a easier way to fix this EUR version?


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn and i just completed the game on US >.<
Btw do you need any Codes for this game to work?


----------



## George290506 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Already out, too!?*


----------



## blu9987 (Mar 17, 2009)

its not a "PAL" version being that PAL is resolution 720 x 486 (or was it 720 x 576...) and 25fps & 625 lines...

NDS doesn't use the same video modes as TV.

Also, I'm assuming this has the same problem as the USA version?


----------



## leonheart_a (Mar 17, 2009)

So will this need a different code or patch? Or does it still work with the carts that worked before?


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 18, 2009)

Does not work on CycloDS Evolution with firmware v1.54 (black screens after creating first save)
Does also NOT work on the G6DS Real (The US version did) (black screens after creating first save)


----------



## taken (Mar 18, 2009)

mostly we need another arm9.bin fix for cyclo evo and edge or another code for the europe one.

As anybody tried.


----------



## Franconian (Mar 18, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Does not work on CycloDS Evolution with firmware v1.54 (black screens after creating first save)
> Does also NOT work on the G6DS Real (The US version did) (black screens after creating first save)



It DOES work! And the saves are compatible!

It's just not fixed in the firmwares. You have to use a cheat code (as before with the US Version, before all firmwares were updated). I just found it out myself while playing around with R4CCE. Code is the same, only other game id!
*
Game ID: YGXP 40BF4673
Code: 020FCB3C 22329203*

Tested with CycloDS 1.54! No black screen! And no need for a new Arm9 patch.

And if you rename the savegame from the US version to the Europe version, it loads too! So you don't have to start all over.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 18, 2009)

Let me rephrase

Clean rom does not work on those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But as you found out, the AR codes does fix it


----------



## redviper (Mar 18, 2009)

Why do you want to patch the EUR version when it is the exact same as the US version? Just play the already patched US release. It has all languages included as well.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 18, 2009)

Some ppl like to play there own regio games.
Call it patriosm, Call it pride, Call it anti American, Call it whatever you like


----------



## Icey (Mar 18, 2009)

I call it not playing the game since it doesn't work, so just play the (U) rom.


----------



## Wanted (Mar 18, 2009)

Metric system represent!!!!


----------



## TheRocK (Mar 18, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Some ppl like to play there own regio games.
> Call it patriosm, Call it pride, Call it anti American, Call it whatever you like



I call it stupid, since the (U) version has all the languages in them. Why would you even wait if that's the case. I get it when people wait for a translated versions in their native language, but that isn't the case here. If you are that patriotic just rename the (U) to (E) and you should be fine. I still don't get it...


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 18, 2009)

TheRocK said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't some games choose your Wi-Fi servers and opponents based on game region, meaning that you'll have a much lower ping with your own region game?


----------



## Franconian (Mar 18, 2009)

Wanted said:
			
		

> Metric system represent!!!!



Where is it? The distance in die PDA is in foot too, not in meters!


----------



## carbonyle (Mar 18, 2009)

Franconian said:
			
		

> Wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not in windows mobile!


----------



## DukeDizko (Mar 18, 2009)

You got WinMobile on your GTA-PDA? That is SO awesome. Mine only runs with WTF 1.1...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 18, 2009)

man this game really rocks... few changes and it's unbeatable
i wonder if R* realised that some ppl finished the game before it being released


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 18, 2009)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> man this game really rocks... few changes and it's unbeatable
> i wonder if R* realised that some ppl finished the game before it being released



The game does feel a little short :/ That's the biggest disappointment for me.  Grand theft auto is normally a long game but I'm sure you can even beat the Nds version in one night, maybe not do all the bonus missions etc but certainly the main ones you could.


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 18, 2009)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



B-but the side quests are like 80% of the game! Freeroam!


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 18, 2009)

That was my point though there should be more main missions.


----------



## eXa (Mar 18, 2009)

I hope for a EUR patch like what USA has.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 18, 2009)

Seems no$gba also crashes only on the EU version, it did run the us version without a problem


----------



## gameboyflash (Mar 18, 2009)

I might be stupid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... but where can I change the language ?
The game starts in English and wherever I look nowhere a screen to change the language.
Not in the (U) version nor in the (EU) version.


----------



## Hell_AleX (Mar 18, 2009)

it takes your DS setted language


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Mar 18, 2009)

I am done with this game in 2 days its not really much missions and i think gang up would be cool in it and taking over enemie terrority


----------



## gameboyflash (Mar 19, 2009)

Hell_AleX said:
			
		

> it takes your DS setted language



Then I must have bought the wrong DS.
Bought it way back on the day of it's release
But it in The Netherlands, in a Toy  Store.
But all languages it gives are;
English
Français
Italiano
Deutch
Español
Chinese
No Dutch language.....
So how can this game be set to Dutch ? Or are there DS's with Dutch firmware?


----------



## gameboyflash (Mar 19, 2009)

Even another NDS (red/black) which I imported from the US one year back only contains the above 6 languages.... so I doubt there excists NDS's with Dutch... 
So how can this game contain Dutch (NL) if you cannot force the DS to use Dutch?


----------



## Ceesjah (Mar 19, 2009)

Simple. You cant. Oftewel, het kan niet. If you want to play this game, its gonna be in English. 

Now for another question about this game. I cant seem to get the patch working. I am using an M3ds Real Flashcard.
Is there any chance theyre realeasing a firmware update anytime soon, wich will fix this game..?


----------



## gameboyflash (Mar 19, 2009)

Ceesjah said:
			
		

> Simple. You cant. Oftewel, het kan niet. If you want to play this game, its gonna be in English.



I tried it, it can be played in German, Italian, Spanish, English, French, Chinese.
So the info that
3517 contains En,Fr,De,Es,It
3538 contains En,Fr,De,Es,It

5 out of the 6 system languages. Tried Japanese (the 6th language) but that one boots the game in English....

.... but; DAT-O-MATIC also tells 3538 En,Fr,De,Es,It,*NL*
And haven't found a way to get that NL working

So I assume DAT-O-MATIC is fault

To answer your question;
There are several patched versions available, on torrent you'll find a patched EU version


----------



## Machinx2 (Mar 24, 2009)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Let me rephrase
> 
> Clean rom does not work on those
> 
> ...



i tried it, but i think the ar code makes the game unable to use the flamethrower.
it`s kinda stupid since there are some missions that needs a little pyrotecnique.

does someone know if there is coming a "new" firmwareupdate to cycloDS that fixes this?(cant find out, my hotmail is blocked from TeamCyclops forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Chanser (Mar 31, 2009)

Repack released....


----------



## josekapo (Apr 8, 2009)

great


----------

